# Paper tuning my broadheads is driving me NUTS!!! HELP!



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a feeling (since its your hunting bow) you dont shoot with back tension. I dont do it for hunting either, but the problem you get when paper tuning is the tears you get magnifies your form flaws i.e. hand placement on the riser, shooting style and d loop and string torque.
My recomendation would be to put your paper at ten yards and your target at twenty and see how it tears. I would experiment if you can with a 85 gr broadhead just to see how it flys. if you get a better tear with it, try to add wieght to the back of the arrow and put your 100 gr back in and sse what happens.
Best of luck, kody


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You didn't say you tried moving the rest. Why'd you move your nocking point? With no more than you have, I'd go with moving the nocking point to get a high tear and then try to correct the right tear.


----------



## natimage (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried to move the rest, that was my first attempt and failed to correct it. Because of how the ripcord was, I was getting fletch contact on the rest, so I corrected that issue by moving my rest which then set off all this chain reaction and frustration. 

Kody-That is something I was thinking about too, the grip on the Lights out is pretty wide too which might be causing some of the torque (if in fact that is the issue). I feel like if it was torque though, it wouldn't be as consistent as it is...literally every shot, with every broadhead and arrow looks identical through paper...could I be that consistently off with my grip? Wouldn't that also show in my field points though? I'm standing about 4 feet from the paper or so btw if that makes any difference


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

first set your paper at 4-5 yards! 4 feet is way toooo close. Then shoot bare shafts until you get a bullet hole. Then check bare shaft bullet hole at different distances say 10, 15 ect. once it shoots a bullet hole at those distances with a bare shaft it will shoot a bullet hole with a broad head but you shouldnt need to cause it will shoot a bare shaft at 20, a field tip at 20 and a broad head at 20 all in the ten ring. I know because that is how I tune. I also use a wac'em 100 grain fixed blade broad head. My heads also hit the same dot with field tips and broad heads out to a 100 yards!

most people that get frustrated with paper and go to walk back method are shooting too close to paper. They are also using different arrows. You need to pick one arrow and one arrow only to paper tune. once it is shooting lights out take the other arrows and check the tears. most will tear different. all you have to do is twist the nock and the tear will move around until you find the spot where it will bullet hole. This is called tuning your arrows. it will shrink your groups by 30% if you do it right.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Im shooting a Lights Out, and after 6 months of perfect holes, out of the blue, I was getting 1" left/ High tear. Well, all it turned out to be was my cable slide was wearing a little and my inside vane was barely hitting the cable when it went by. I shoot a QAD dropaway so I just turned my nocs a little and back to bullet holes.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Walk back tune with the broadheads.


----------

